# Crossbreed mini tuck



## fwh32720 (Mar 8, 2007)

I was going to get a Crossbreed mini tuck for my new P365. I was unsure about Founders leather or horsehide. Anyone have experience with either?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Grain-surface cowhide leather is somewhat easier to care for.
Horsehide is somewhat more waterproof.

Cowhide is less expensive, usually.
Horsehide is more expensive, usually.

That's about it.
.


----------



## Kudu40 (Sep 26, 2019)

fwh32720 said:


> I was going to get a Crossbreed mini tuck for my new P365. I was unsure about Founders leather or horsehide. Anyone have experience with either?


DO NOT BUY a Crossbreed for the 365. I did and the muzzle extends beyond the bottom of the holster and sometimes when I sit in my truck, the pistol pushes out of the holster security. I contacted crossbreed about this and they said it is NOT a problem. One more holster in the garbage.


----------

